# FREE Haunt music for your party or Haunt



## He who shall not B maimed (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, a re-post of a moldy oldie crusty sound file in splendid stereophonic sowowwowwownd titled "I Sharted My Leotadred". Go here:https://voltzjammer1.bandcamp.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This piece is very reminiscent of the sounds used in the movie “Forbidden Planet”. It has a retro synthesizer vibe to it.


----------



## He who shall not B maimed (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks RoxyBlue. I'm a huge fan of those B movie soundtrack's. Happy Halloween!!


----------

